# Milestone 2 A953



## ShinobiNoMono (May 29, 2012)

Hi all i have milestone 2 a953 once i had 2.2 fyro but i tried 2 put a rom and i brick it,so i found a new oficial firmare (MILS2_U6_4.1-22_SIGNED_UCAMILESTONE2B1B80E1014.0R_UCXMILE2GBQWRTGB_P016_A006_HWp2a_Service1FF.sbf)
And the problem is when iv instaled this a had problems whit my wi-fi its not working properly,iv tried everything from google apps for fix my wi fi but its not working.Do i need new firmware or what any one help please..


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

I do not know anything about the A953 and very little about SBFs, but make sure you're using the correct SBF from here & that you know how to SBF correctly:
http://sbf.droid-developers.org/umts_milestone2/list.php
If possible, wipe the cache and dalvik. Sorry, but I can't offer any help beyond that.


----------



## ShinobiNoMono (May 29, 2012)

Well thanks i will try the other Retail British sbf (MILS2_U6_2.4.24_SIGNED_UCAMILESTONE2B1B80E100E.0R_UCXMILE20RTGB_P040_A013_HWp2a_Service1FF.sbf.gz)
hope it helps ty..


----------



## ShinobiNoMono (May 29, 2012)

Well i stell need help, again im having problems whit my wi fi anyone


----------



## m4rkiz (Jun 10, 2012)

i had the same problem on cm7 - it is either all radio gone / wifi gone / connected but not working properly

can't pinpont this issue, as it can happen anytime, so far i tried remove attery for ~30 second, that is helping in most cases, but sometimes i need to restore my nandroid backup...


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

ShinobiNoMono said:


> i had the same problem on cm7 - it is either all radio gone / wifi gone / connected but not working properly
> 
> can't pinpont this issue, as it can happen anytime, so far i tried remove attery for ~30 second, that is helping in most cases, but sometimes i need to restore my nandroid backup...


Your issue is almost certainly a software glitch, many folks have experienced it, not sure if it still exists in the latest builds.


----------

